# hierarchical tree view of XML/HTML



## kenorb (Nov 8, 2010)

My goal is to convert inline code (XML/HTML) into hierarchical tree view. I've very long line with XML tags and I'd like to see the hierarchy of that code.
Is there any tool or online service which could do that?
Could be also visualizer.

I found something like this (see section: loadaverageZero as DOM Graph):
http://loadaveragezero.com/hnav/sitemap.php

Vim extension:
http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=39
which jump to matching XML tags

Visualize hierarchical data from XML
http://lab.kapit.fr/display/visualizer/Visualize+hierarchical+data+from+XML

And this:
Port:   p5-Boulder-1.30
Path:   /usr/ports/converters/p5-Boulder
Info:   An API for hierarchical tag/value structures
But this is only the API as suppose.

There are some plug-ins for Chrome/Firefox, but I could find the right one. Could be even online.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2010)

I like firebug (Firefox extension). It's great for coding and/or analyzing webpages.


----------

